# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Wintergrass

## alespa

I did a search and didn't see a post on this in particular. I thought it might be good to get a post going for people that want to share info on the upcoming Wintergrass in Tacoma, WA, including where people could meet and jam, as well as check out other instruments.

I am not sure what day(s) I'm going, but I plan to volunteer at a booth for part of the time, and then hope to check out some music. Being a beginner at this, I will try to ignore the natural tendency to be shy and not play for fear of looking stupid

----------


## DryBones

Matt,
I don't see your Mid-Mo in your signature any more...did you sell it to help pay for the Clark?

----------


## alespa

Yep. Didn't really want to, but then it was the only way to make it happen, keep peace in the home . . . and for now, I probably don't really have time to enjoy two mandolins. The change in ergonomics and style (I think) makes more sense for me to focus on one for now. I figure if I expand my ability enough to warrant another Mid-Mo for celtic/worship style music, I should be able to pry one out of someone's hands  :Wink: 

I'm really excited about the Clark! I'll take that to Wintergrass. Oh, and this Spring, I do plan on starting the 1930's Kay Kraft mando. I think that has some potential. The wood has a nice deep tone and it's solid, with no apparent weak spots. Should be a fun project.

----------


## mandroid

Being based in Hotels, #Wintergrass strikes me as being a costly proposition.
no camping in the parking lot, its cold #outside.



 [no motorhome] Wally don't like peasants putting a tent up in the parking lot.

----------


## hanknc

Hey, Mandroid, you can always camp in the local Walmart parking lot!

----------


## mrmando

Hey, I've spent a few nights sleeping in my car at Wintergrass! It's not THAT cold -- and we're hardy folk!

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

Last time I went to Wintergrass it cost me $600 and we were playing. Too expensive for a poor school bus driver.

----------


## bjh

I'm a struggling mandolin player and would be happy to meet and greet some fellow mando players at Wintergrass. Clyde, you're lucky - you can drive to Wintergrass. We have to fly and the plane flight is a good chunk of money and we can't take instruments.

B

----------


## tiltman

I'll be there. I'm lucky - it's one of the wife's favorite festivals so no complaints about hotel costs!
I have a buddy who camps in his van every year...it can be done.
Kirk

----------


## mandolooter

I wouldn't recommend this, but one year I went and relied on my good looks and pleasant personality....worse time I ever had! OK, Im kidding, but room-sharing is almost always available and ya can post a free ad at the Wintergrass web page or give the Northwest Bluegrss Group on Yahoo a try. It can be a spendy fest but its one of my fav's every year! Great line-ups, jams and lots of nice folks everywhere. YMMV
Work scheduling is always my problem, I never know if I'll be able to make it till a week or so before the fest.

----------


## mandopete

I slept in my car at Wintergrass #2 - not on purpose mind you. I live about 45 miles to the north of Tacoma and thought I'd just commute, but after jamming until 4:00AM I didn't think I could stay awake to drive. #

The Wintergrass folks told me that a couple of years ago they were looking into moving the main stage from the Sheraton to the convention center next door. #Since the Sheraton space would be clear they were thinking of using it for indoor camping. #

Most people I talked to thought the idea was ridiculous.

----------


## mandolooter

I have slept in the lobby for a few hours in one of them comfy chairs after jamming till 4 or so and not wanting to cab it back to Fife and the cheapo hotel room...I locked my mando-case to my leg with a little bike lock I bring for just that...lol. Caught the morning shuttle, showered, ate and was back by 1030 and ready for the next day. I don't sleep much tho. I hope to make it this year, we'll see!

----------


## Spruce

_"Last time I went to Wintergrass it cost me $600 and we were playing. Too expensive for a poor school bus driver."_

We pulled the plug on the "Fluorescent Festivals" too....

Took the $$ we usually spend at Wintergrass that weekend, and bought two tickets to Zihuatanejo...

It'll be the first Wintergrass I haven't attended, but man I'm looking forward to catching a few waves and rays...

----------


## G_Smolt

No go for me as well.

VERY hard to cost-justify a $1000+, 3-day weekend just to hang around a buncha mando-nerds...

Dang, I'm gonna miss it...

----------


## mrmando

> No go for me as well.
> 
> VERY hard to cost-justify a $1000+, 3-day weekend just to hang around a buncha mando-nerds...
> 
> Dang, I'm gonna miss it...


We're gonna miss you as well, and so are the mandolin vendors!

----------


## oldwave maker

If I was running wintergrass I'd pay Spruce and Greg Boyd to have booths there, since they provide at least as much family entertainment as any group on stage whupping on those wooden toys!
If you see a short-shorn santa claus in a blinky the 3 eyed fish hat, say hey and test drive whatever mandoweirdness hangs off me shoulder....

----------


## mandopete

> VERY hard to cost-justify a $1000+, 3-day weekend just to hang around a buncha mando-nerds...


Geez Mark, that's the nicest thing you've ever said about me!

----------

